# الاقتصاد وشرحه بالانجليزية وعلاقته باداراة الاعمال



## علاام فايز (19 مايو 2012)

الاقتصاد وشرحه بالانجليزية وعلاقته باداراة الاعمال






تعلم الانجليزية المتعلقة بالأعمال والاقتصاد business English

هل تريد أن تفهم النصوص الاقتصادية؟
هل لديك رغبة في فهم المحاضرات الجامعية التي تتعلم بالاقتصاد في اللغة الانجليزية او أن تفهم التقارير الإخبارية الاقتصادية؟
الحل هو ان تستمع للنصوص الانجليزية الاقتصادية دائما.

تعلم الانجليزية الاقتصادية
وفي هذا الموقع سوف تجد العديد من النصوص المسموعة لتعلم الانجليزية الاقتصادية للمتوسطين








تابعونا للدخول الى الموقع والمزيدمن الشرح والمعلومات





Toefl Listening practice 2



فى النهاية اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم​


----------

